# What's the best prenatal vitamin, in your opinion?



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

I guess I'm looking for one that's whole-foods based, or at least partially so, and is of course free of chemicals and such. I took Shaklee vita-lea through my first pregnancy, but those aren't necessarily prenatal.

What did you/are you taking?

Thanks!


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

rainbow light complete prenatal (6 pills a day)


----------



## MeiTaiMamma (Feb 28, 2006)

I too like Rainbow Lite, but I took the One a Day. I was very nauseous so I couldn't handle the 6 pills.


----------



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

I liked Preg-Vit, but didn't evaluate it for its naturalness. I liked how it kept the iron in a separate pill (and I liked how I had a prescription so extended health covered it!)


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the one a day Rainbow Light prenatals. I feel like it combines the best of both worlds: natural and relatively inexpensive. I know that some will swear by another more natural prenatal (the name has slipped my mind), but they are just too expensive for me to be able to afford them. (As are the 6 a day Rainbow Light ones.)


----------



## BCMomma (Feb 28, 2008)

My midwife recommended I take a greens powder daily, rather than a prenatal, so I took a great spirulina, herb-free blend, and felt awesome throughout (on the days I wasn't too nauseous to get it down!). Works best to blend greens into a smoothie, I find. I make mine with 1 banana, a little water, and 1 cup of frozen mixed berries. To that mix, you can add ANYTHING and the banana will cover the taste enough for it to be palatable (my 3-year-old drinks this concoction every morning, with greens, Udo's Choice Oil, Gingko Biloba, wheatgrass, & spinach).

Currently we're ttc, and I'm taking a prenatal just for the heck of it, by SISU, which is a pretty good company, I believe. Pretty sure they're vegan caps with no artificial stuff. I'm just realising they might be a Canadian company, though. I'm not sure what's available if you're in the US...


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anne1140* 
I like the one a day Rainbow Light prenatals. I feel like it combines the best of both worlds: natural and relatively inexpensive. I know that some will swear by another more natural prenatal (the name has slipped my mind), but they are just too expensive for me to be able to afford them. (As are the 6 a day Rainbow Light ones.)


Could the expensive one you are thinking of be New Chapter.

I'm TTC and Taking New Chapter and Rainbow Light (6 a day) I alternate between the two. I wil probably take the New chapter once I concieve becausr they are much smaller and easier to swallow, then switch to the rainbowlight once the nausea goes away. because I can not afford the new chapter the whole time.


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

The New Chapters ones are the only ones I've been able to tolerate. Not sure about the best, but they are very gentle on your tummy.


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

I take Sisu's Multi Expecting. They are vegetarian and high quality ingredients. I also take Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA after I O.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been taking Rainbow Light but a recent study showed it had lead in it along with everyo other vitamin known to man. My TCM pracitioner did some research and she said New Life Prenatal is supposed to be low lead.


----------



## littlemomma (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmen358* 
I take Sisu's Multi Expecting. They are vegetarian and high quality ingredients. I also take Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA after I O.

Why do you wait until after you O for the DHA?


----------



## babblingbrook (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
I have been taking Rainbow Light but a recent study showed it had lead in it along with everyo other vitamin known to man.









Wow, that is scary! Can you post a link? I wonder if that also goes for liquid supplements like Floradix.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etoilech* 
The New Chapters ones are the only ones I've been able to tolerate. Not sure about the best, but they are very gentle on your tummy.

I am taking the New Chapter vitamins and feel that they are the best on my tummy and the best thing I can buy. I have always supported this company and feel that they make excellent products. Yes, they are quite expensive, but I have decided to take them throughout the pregnancy, at least. I was able to buy some on sale (about $15 off) and bought several months worth at one time.

The vitamins themselves are completely whole-food based, so the iron is not hard on your belly.

Good luck-


----------



## hethir (Mar 14, 2006)

I love Baby and Me from Mega Food. All the nutrients are from whole foods, not just cultured (like New Chapter). The Beta carotene is grown in carrots, vitamin C grown in oranges, etc. They are a higher end product, but digest very well and are 100% whole food.


----------



## kel32brown (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACsMom* 
I guess I'm looking for one that's whole-foods based, or at least partially so, and is of course free of chemicals and such. I took Shaklee vita-lea through my first pregnancy, but those aren't necessarily prenatal.

What did you/are you taking?

Thanks!

My Doc said _you_ only really need the folic acid, and the iron. That's me.

The rest.. is gravy.

So.... as long as you take sufficient folic acid each day, and your iron stores or iron in your diet is nice and high, then you can take whatever your cute heart decides. Funny though, I've noticed how many women in my "due in May" group can't take their prenatals once they're pregnant because of the barfing.

I found a chewable, not whole foods, with iron that I can tolerate. I have issues, LOL. My esophagus has enough irritation without a pill.

So GL I hope you find the perfect one! Then again, perhaps a really good smoothie might be even better, with a folic acid pill on the side?


----------

